# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Awesome lucid  dreaming tehcnique

## yondaime109

1. Create a 3X5 card.
2. Write "Am I Dreaming?" on the front of the card.
3. Draw a symbol on the back of the card. Draw a icon that has meaning to you or just a simple shape. 
4. Carry this card with you throughout your day. Keep it in your pocket or somewhere you have easy access to it.
5. Pull out the card throughout your day, when you think of it. Read the the front side of the card, then turn it over and look at the back side of the card.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

This isn't really a _lucid dreaming_ technique, its a reality check technique - but very cool regardless! Great idea. I feel like it would be more effective however if you wrote a _password_ on the back instead of the shape. I feel like your brain would soon remember the shape, but it will always scramble letters and words when dreaming. 

Just my thoughts, cool idea!

~Raven

----------


## Zoth

Moved to Induction Techniques.

----------


## Xvaiuer

That is a pretty cool idea. It reminds me of one that I used to do, where I wrote a big X on my hand and whenever I'd see the X I'd do a reality check. I'll have to start doing this. Thanks  ::D:

----------


## sumys

This LeBerges RC. Very good, but I think it would nice to mention the author.

----------


## bluremi

It's not awesome unless it consistently works. Has it worked for you?

----------

